# T-PEIR



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

WENT TO T-PEIR AROUND 6PM LAST NITE ''WONDERING WHY THESE THREE GUYS HAVE OVER 20 RODS OUT TAKING UP WHOLE T SPACE''I COULDNT PUT A LINE NO WHERE ''ALONG WITH FOUR OTHERS''IS THERE ANY LAW TO SAY THEY DO NOT OWN THAT PEIR TO TAKE UP THAT MUCH SPACE''PRETTY RUDE'' HUH''20 RODS''DIDNT EVEN OFFER TO MOVE ONE'''WE WENT ACROSS THE STREET''':moon


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I seem to remember a little used law/ rule that challenged one's ability to handle (too many )rods... It was used at "The Bridge" a few times by FWCC...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet most of the poles lines were only a couple feet from the pier....:banghead


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That's just rude & selfish!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So you did'nt say anything? I would of said hey, mind if we fish here.. If he had a stupid remark, I would of threw a line in the water...


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

YES ''I ASKED CATCHING ANYTHING STUPID''LOL''NO WE LEFT''JUST TWO LADY GOING FISHING''I HAD TO SELL MY BOAT LAST YEAR AND REALLY MISS IT 'BUT GETTING ANOTHER''AND MAYBE I'LL SEE THIER 20 LINES :letspartyIN THERE AGAIN'''LOL'''IF YOU NO WHAT I MEAN''LOL''


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

You might want to carry a "sacraficial" rod with you, one you dont care about the line. Then start gotcha lure fishing. While you wrap up about 8 of thier lines, your friend can get ready to cast in the new clear area. I always bring one rod for bottom and one lure rod, which I dont always use, people that bring more than two rods each on that little pier,are selfish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's the worst thing about that pier, it gets way to crowded way too easily. Some people have no etiquette <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>out there. I've seen people cast right over other people and then blame them for getting tangled in their line. I've seen people fish with a bobber and let it drift overother peoplesline. I've even heard of a fist fight b/c of somebody touching someone else rod out there. It can be crazy!


----------

